# Yahoo: Dishrip



## james1975

Does anybody know what happened to the Yahoo group Dishrip?

It's like it has been wiped off the map, and I can find no reference to it anywhere, as if it never even existed.

Did it really ever exist? Did it move and change names?


----------



## MrAkai

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dishrip/

still there as of today.


----------



## james1975

Thanks for the link. When I search for it I get no results for some reason, but you're right. There it is.


----------

